# Can't Find the Turkey's



## Hairyman (Aug 27, 2009)

Would anyone care to give a desperate first time turkey hunter any leads on where to find turkey in the Tooele area? I live in Salt Lake County and have a central region tag and figured that Tooele area would be my best bet to find some turkey close to home. Of course there is one very well known area that I was advised to avoid because it can get pretty crowded with hunters so I have been looking elsewhere. I have been scouting the canyons near Erda but have had no luck. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been having a hard time too...... I think they've all been abducted :mrgreen: 
They really are moving around alot right now. Keep at it, you'll find em!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a couple flocks spotted a couple weeks ago but with all the snow we got last week they moved out of the area. I think I found them again this morning. There was a few other guys scouting the same area so I think it might be a bit crowded in the morning.

Mark


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you looking for a place to hunt tomorrow?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

It was SOO crowded!!! We had at least 14 people surround us...They all thought the only way to get a turkey was to call louder and more then everyone else... :x


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> It was SOO crowded!!! We had at least 14 people surround us...They all thought the only way to get a turkey was to call louder and more then everyone else... :x


I have a feeling the general season is going to be a nightmare..... -)O(-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

lehi said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > It was SOO crowded!!! We had at least 14 people surround us...They all thought the only way to get a turkey was to call louder and more then everyone else... :x
> ...


I think this is the very reason most won't share where the turkey are. I'm all willing to share about most big game and birds but not with turkeys. JMHO
Good luck, If you PM me I'll tell you where the turkeys are that every other person knows about.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

My problem wasn't finding the turkeys. Every time I wen out scouting, I found some. Problem? I had my place all staked out. When I got there, there were some major early birds who beat me to it. I went up a few hundred yards from them and walked up the mountain. Next thing I know, I hear some gobbling. I look back (I could still see where they parked from where I was) and there were some birds 50 feet from where they had parked their truck! Had I been first there, I would have been in perfect position. :evil: Oh well, that's the problem when you have to hunt public ground. I made my way down the hill, and I think they saw movement, cause they ran across the road, by another truck that was there and up the mountain. I didn't hear any shooting, so I don't know if the others even saw them. Needless to say I was a little bummed. But I knew the possibility was there that some one would beat me to the spot. So I decided to take a drive further up the canyon towards Hardware, and saw a cow moose, probably 100 deer and about 50 elk. It was a nice morning for seeing critters. My bro-in-law and I have permission to hunt some private ground (he went to Cove Sat. morning, and didn't see a bird) and will try it later this week. Good luck to all.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I found one but he must be gay cause he doesn't like anything I throw at him so far, should be an interesting war of wits. He isn't hened up either, just old and crafty!
He just became my new pet project.


----------



## Hairyman (Aug 27, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Are you looking for a place to hunt tomorrow?


Ridgetop
Yes I was looking for a place to hunt on opening morning. If you have any suggestions I would still like to get any help that I can. If you feel inclined to do so maybe you could PM me with the information.

Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you go out on Sat.? How was it?


----------

